# making a silver cell. pics needed



## davewilson24 (Jun 11, 2011)

hi all im making a silver refineing cell and was hopeing someone had some pics of theres to share. iv got the jist of it was just looking for some ideas as to the shape. iv built mine from the homeware section at tesco ill post some pics of the creation! tomoz.

cheers


----------



## dtectr (Jun 11, 2011)

Go to lazersteve's website or signature line - using his search engine (google-powered) and simply type in variations of the primary terms from your post above.

I'm guessing less than 3 minutes after you find the search engine.

Patnor, how much time you think it will take? :twisted:


----------



## stihl88 (Jun 11, 2011)

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=9699&p=95735#p95735

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=1905


----------



## dtectr (Jun 11, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------

